# Lesson, best bang for buck



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Been playing guitar for a few years just having fun mostly noodling around then I picked up a Bass:banana: 

I just love that thing and can't get enough, did a couple of jams with some friends and it went well..well enough to think about getting serious.

So did some homework and found a fellow up at L&M that teaches Bass. He has all the degrees and has recorded some music on the Bass. I signed up with my first lesson next Monday.

What should I expect?
What should I bring?
How do the lessons work?
How do I make the most of my time?
Bev


----------



## bubkusjones (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, the first thing any teacher I've had lessons with has asked me to do was to show some of what I can do. Just play around a bit, maybe play a couple songs. It gives them an idea as to your skill level and your music preferences. 

Then they'll likely ask you what you would like to focus on during your lessons, and what you would like to get out of them. 

Generally, lessons are 30 minute private classes, just you and the instructor (though you may get into a jam session with another student as you progress, that happened a few times to me). They'll likely work on your basic skills, maybe some theory, and a song or two. 

You will get homework each week. Make sure you at least get that done before the next lesson as you'll likely be building on it. 

To make the most of your time, put as much effort into learning as you can. Practice each day (even if it's only 15-20 minutes, but longer is better), ask questions, and make sure you're learning what you want to learn (though, if you're just beginning, I suggest learn as much as you can, regardless of style or personal preference). 

Most importantly, keep it fun.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

bubkusjones said:


> Most importantly, keep it fun.



+1 to that . I had a teacher the first two years I played , and since I'm pretty busy sometimes(school , band rehearsal , sports , etc. ) sometimes I really couldn't practice a lot the stuff he was teaching me . He didn't care at all , even though it did slow me down a bit... I learned A LOT from him , because when I had time , it was still fun to practice . On the other hand , last year I had a teacher who was saying "If you're looking for excuses , you'll always find a good one " , and things like that... It became a chore and I stopped takign lessons , even stopped playing for a week or two . 

Also , I'd recommend taking a whole hour if you can afford it . You'll learn more , and you won't be looking at the clock as much .


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just got back from my lesson and I have to say I wish I started sooner.
In the short amount of time we had ( hour lessons next time) we went over using the Bass correctly from fingers to fit.
Metronome how to use it properly.
G scale and All the notes on the fret board, ok the "B" and the "E" but I got the drift.
Chromatic scale and how to use the G scale all over the neck.

I'm excited now just knowing Im on my way to understanding what I am doing!!evilGuitar: 
Bev


----------

